# Electric Edger Recommendations



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I was thinking of buying an Electric Edger and was wondering if any of you used them. Which one do you have if you have one and what do you think about it? I wanted one with a blade. I already have an Echo Trimmer, so please do not suggest that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm enjoying the Ego combo...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjrZsTTr_9s&t=1s​
Here is the Ego thread.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@Ware Yes I saw that video. I like it very much. The only issue I had was that it was an attachment which meant I would have to buy something else. I was looking for an all in one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> Ware Yes I saw that video. I like it very much. The only issue I had was that it was an attachment which meant I would have to buy something else. I was looking for an all in one at a reasonable price.


You can purchase the combo kit (powerhead, edger and string trimmer), the powerhead and edger attachment only, or a dedicated edger...

https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-edgers


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Wow that is $249 at my Home Depot. I think was I trying to stay under $100. I think that is a little bit out of my range. I was probably thinking of one that was corded. Thanks though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gotcha - a budget always helps with recommendations. :thumbup:


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I thought about this one by GreenWorks 7.5 in. 12 Amp Walk-Behind Electric Edger. I wonder if anyone here has used it?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@Sam23 I used a corded edger for a season before upgrading to the Ego.

It's freaking annoying. I stopped edging because it was such a giant PITA to haul the cord behind me, keep it out of the flower beds, having it get stuck under a car tire in the driveway...everything. It was just pure pain.

If it were me I'd save up a little extra/longer for the freedom of cordless. Worth it.

Edit: I ended up giving it to my cousin. Didn't even bother trying to sell it. Just needed the negative energy I had toward it gone.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@JohnP Point well taken.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Also keep in mind the $249 includes a 2.5Ah battery and charger that works with other tools in their lineup. If you wanted to expand into a trimmer, blower or hedge trimmer later on you could save a little money on those by purchasing the bare tools.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I use a black and decker corded edger. It's fine if you don't have too much to do. Cordage is slightly annoying but I don't really mind it that much.

I'm upgrading my trimmer game to a gas trimmer that can use attachments. I'll eventually replace the B&D with an edger attachment (mainly for garage space TBH), but for the time being the B&D does the job.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@adgattoni Can the Black and Decker make deep grooves?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> @adgattoni Can the Black and Decker make deep grooves?


It's always been deep enough for my needs. I've not used it as a trencher or anything, but it makes the edges of the driveway look pretty good. How deep are you looking to go? I can do some testing tonight.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@adgattoni No particular depth. Just so the edge looks good


----------



## LovetheTide (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm using this one and it does fine. You'll have to go a little slower obviously but the finished result is good.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-DECKER-14-in-6-5-Amp-Corded-Electric-Straight-Shaft-Single-Line-2-in-1-String-Grass-Trimmer-Lawn-Edger-GH900/204630526



JohnP said:


> @Sam23 I used a corded edger for a season before upgrading to the Ego.
> 
> It's freaking annoying. I stopped edging because it was such a giant PITA to haul the cord behind me, keep it out of the flower beds, having it get stuck under a car tire in the driveway...everything. It was just pure pain.
> 
> ...


^This 100%

Hauling the cord around is a massive PITA. I find myself skipping edging and blowing because they are both corded devices. Going to start saving for the Ego units.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I thought long and hard about a battery edger, but decided to get a 2 stroke gas powerhead + edger attachment.

The battery units work great in lighter, sandier soil, but I have heavy clay, so I went with gas.

In a couple years, I'll likely upgrade to a Honda 4 Stroke power head. Keeping mixed gas is a bit of an inconvenience.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

if you really want electric I have to second the B&D unit. you can find those on CL for cheap sometimes.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@TigerinFL Yes I see the B&D ones for $35 to $40 all the time


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> I thought long and hard about a battery edger, but decided to get a 2 stroke gas powerhead + edger attachment.
> 
> The battery units work great in lighter, sandier soil, but I have heavy clay, so I went with gas.
> 
> In a couple years, I'll likely upgrade to a Honda 4 Stroke power head. Keeping mixed gas is a bit of an inconvenience.


I have clay. American Clay. ..... maybe that means it's weaker then. Crap. Disregard!!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@JohnP

I have metric clay, obviously.

2.54x more dense.

Or is that 1.6x?

Or 5x/9 + 32?

:shock:


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

lol @Sinclair! I bet if you listen real hard your clay would even apologize for being so difficult. #canadanice


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> JohnP
> 
> I have metric clay, obviously.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a plug in electric that worked very well. I don't use it at all anymore.

I picked up an edger attachment that fits on to my kobalt 80V electric trimmer. It is awesome. Before I would only edge periodically because of the hassle of getting out an extension cord and then getting the backpack blower to clean up.

Now I grab the 80v trimmer, pop on the edger, less than 5 minutes later I'm done edging and I put on the blower attachment and clean up for a minute or two and I'm done. Since I end up cleaning up the edging more often it is much faster and looks great all the time.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone have an inside connection with Milwaukee Tool? I wish they would make an edger and/or multi-tool with attachments. I asked them via their website form but just got the generic "no/we can't say" response.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

stotea said:


> Anyone have an inside connection with Milwaukee Tool? I wish they would make an edger and/or multi-tool with attachments. I asked them via their website form but just got the generic "no/we can't say" response.


I think there is definitely a gap in the market for battery powered stick edgers. Ego is the only one I know of that is currently offered. The Echo 58V used to accept Echo's PAS attachments, but that is no longer the case with the newer version where the electric motor is on the trimmer head.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think there is definitely a gap in the market for battery powered stick edgers.


+1


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I scored the Black and Decker one for Free today on Letgo! It works Great! Previous owner said it was his Dad's and he only used it once. Unfortunately he passed away and that is why he gave it to me.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@adgattoni Thanks for the recommendation on the Black and Decker. The one I have has done nicely. I do not have much to do, so it is fine for my needs. It makes a nice groove, and I just need to get use to handling it. I do not mind the cord since I am using it for a small area. Thanks to All TLF members that replied!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@Sinclair I edged with Ego today. Worked well!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

JohnP said:


> @Sinclair I edged with Ego today. Worked well!


Looks Good!


----------

